# Photoshop Elements 7 Farbe ersetzen



## bolti007 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Photoshop Elements 7.
Ich möchte gerne bei einer Blume die Fraben ersetzen. Wenn ich in Hilfe gehe, dann steht da ich soll die Option "Aufnahme: Einmal" wählen.
Wo bitte finde ich das ?

Würde mich über Hiulfe freuen.

Danke.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Another (7. Februar 2010)

Hab Elements zwar nicht, aber evtl. hilft dir das ja weiter:

>klick<


----------



## bolti007 (7. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja genau mein Problem. Diese Hilfeseite kenne ich und da steht eben drin das man die Option "Aufnahme: einmal" nehmen soll. Doch wo finde ich diese Option 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------

